# smooooky



## gogo7227 (Mar 12, 2006)

//photos removed by staff. If your photos have been used without your permission please contact a Specktra.Net Staff member.

Cliniqe -mascara
Make up fpr ever -conceler
Pigment Rose from -mac
Cake liner -mac
Carbon -mac
Kohol –mac
Nylon –mac
Fondaiton+ powder – kanebo
Liner brush- read earth
Glitter - makeupforever


----------



## x music is love (Mar 12, 2006)

GORGEOUS !


----------



## gogo7227 (Mar 12, 2006)

thank you


----------



## GlamDazzled (Mar 12, 2006)

fawking awesome!!! skillz...you got em!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 12, 2006)

OMG girl! that looks amazing!  I love the cake liner! you rock!


----------



## gogo7227 (Mar 12, 2006)

thank you


----------



## pucci (Mar 12, 2006)

Wow! I'd love to see a pic of your whole face, your eyes are fantastic!


----------



## gogo7227 (Mar 12, 2006)

you know I am from KSA ican not show you my holl face SOOOORRRRRY


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 12, 2006)

this is beautifuul! what's KSA? is it kuwait?


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 12, 2006)

that liner is awesome


----------



## gogo7227 (Mar 12, 2006)

KSA

Kingdom Of Saudi Arabia


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gogo7227* 
_KSA

Kingdom Of Saudi Arabia_

 

i thought as much. well, your eyes are GORGEOUS!  welcome


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 12, 2006)

total hotness!!


----------



## gogo7227 (Mar 12, 2006)

thank you


----------



## hinna (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh wow. That is absolutely beautiful. Your eyes are so pretty, so stunning. I adore this ... i look forward to hopefully seeing more of your looks  x


----------



## gogo7227 (Mar 12, 2006)

i would like to see you girles to do this make up on your eyes and post it her 

see you sooooon


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 12, 2006)

wow this looks awsome...very close up! The colors look really pretty on your eyes.


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Mar 12, 2006)

wow i love em colors u used


----------



## rcastel10 (Mar 12, 2006)

This is gorgeous!!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Mar 12, 2006)

that is gorgeous!


----------



## Tonitra (Mar 12, 2006)

Wow! This is just beautiful. Very breath-taking!


----------



## tannny (Mar 12, 2006)

woooah whats that bronze color?? is it just rose with carbon over it???


----------



## anuy (Mar 12, 2006)

what's cake liner?


OMG your eyes are gorgeous... i am going to try and recreate this look for sure! <3


----------



## missunderstood (Mar 13, 2006)

That's HOT! My jaw dropped, haha.


----------



## Ambi (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missunderstood* 
_That's HOT! My jaw dropped, haha._

 
Mine too! *must copy*


----------



## poppy z (Mar 13, 2006)

I adore!!!! Very good job. I'll try to remake it for a gothic party!!! 
Can you just tell me what you use and WHERE on the eye. Thx!


----------



## KJam (Mar 13, 2006)

absolutely stunning


----------



## Darleene (Mar 13, 2006)

wow!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



P E R F E C T !


----------



## GlamDazzled (Mar 13, 2006)

do you use a base? something to make the pigments stick so well?


----------



## Pootle_around (Mar 13, 2006)

Why can't you show your whole face? Are you not allowed to in the KSA?
If you can, please PLEASE do a tutorial on this, you are fantastic and this looks gorgeous!


----------



## Pale Moon (Mar 13, 2006)

Love it! Aww.. Now I know what my next eotd is.. ^^


----------



## veilchen (Mar 13, 2006)

This looks totally perfect!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 13, 2006)

Love it.


----------



## MACmermaid (Mar 13, 2006)

absolutely beautiful!!!!!  awesome work!


----------



## missytakespics (Mar 13, 2006)

i love every single thing about this.
i love the color and i especially love the liner, i really need to learn how to do that.


----------



## colormust (Mar 13, 2006)

flawless....love it

i love how you put the white liner in the outer corners...looks fab


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 13, 2006)

This Is Freakin GORGEOUSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## User34 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hot girl! =)


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 13, 2006)

great!


----------



## gogo7227 (Mar 13, 2006)

thank you


----------



## Pei (Mar 13, 2006)

Wowser. Perfection.


----------



## lovejam (Mar 13, 2006)

WOW. That is astounding!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 13, 2006)

that is amazing!! i'd love to see a tutorial on that hahaha i wanna tyr it now


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 13, 2006)

Gorgeous


----------



## Padmita (Mar 13, 2006)

Great technique!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 13, 2006)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## gogo7227 (Mar 13, 2006)

thanks


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 13, 2006)

WOW! Amazing! Post more!


----------



## gogo7227 (Mar 13, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 13, 2006)

gorgeous i am in love with that black eyeliner and how perfect you applied it


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 13, 2006)

WOOOOOOW!!! Awesome closeup and awesome makeup! Would have loved to see the full face.


----------



## pale blue (Mar 13, 2006)

absolutely stunning! now I wanna go and try this out


----------



## french-dessert (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice gogo


----------



## sincola (Mar 13, 2006)

great smoky eye! love it!


----------



## odessa (Mar 13, 2006)

what color glitter did you use? AWESOME!!!


----------



## gogo7227 (Mar 14, 2006)

Glitter - make up for ever 
36101


----------



## odessa (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks!! Do you know of other links to makeup artist in or around Saudi Arabia? I love the colors that makeup artist use over there. Thank you again!!!


----------



## kawaii (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gogo7227* 
_i would like to see you girles to do this make up on your eyes and post it her 

see you sooooon_

 
I will try it on myself tomorrow as today I wear make up already. I love your make up, such a different style!! I needed it!! Thank You very much for sharing with us!!!
When I Do the make up I will post it here.
Love,
Kawaii


----------



## gogo7227 (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kawaii* 
_I will try it on myself tomorrow as today I wear make up already. I love your make up, such a different style!! I needed it!! Thank You very much for sharing with us!!!
When I Do the make up I will post it here.
Love,
Kawaii_

 

looking forword to hear from you


----------



## GlamDazzled (Mar 14, 2006)

do you use a base to make the eyeshadow stand out so well?


----------



## gogo7227 (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *odessa* 
_Thanks!! Do you know of other links to makeup artist in or around Saudi Arabia? I love the colors that makeup artist use over there. Thank you again!!!_

 

www.bassamfattouh.com 

www.fadykataya.com 

http://www.astersalon.com


----------



## gogo7227 (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamDazzled* 
_do you use a base to make the eyeshadow stand out so well?_

 

yes i used artdeco Eye Shadow Base


----------



## sandyisntcool (Mar 14, 2006)

wow, now that is an amazing job. i'm jealous!


----------



## orodwen (Mar 14, 2006)

that's just perfection.


----------



## blondehott (Mar 14, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Mar 14, 2006)

WOW... i love the outer corner with the light (white) shade cool....


----------



## Lollie (Mar 14, 2006)

Phiew.... that is übergorgeous!


----------



## mellz (Mar 14, 2006)

STUNNING! you should do some tutorials *hint*


----------



## summerofmandie (Mar 15, 2006)

i love all your FOTD, do you use an eye lash curler? if so what one.


----------



## User34 (Mar 15, 2006)

omg.. I wish I can do this type of make-up! I think I am going to have to look into make-up forever . What is that mac cake liner? is it like fluid line?


----------



## bella dee (Mar 15, 2006)

PIMPALICIOUS!!! i lovvve this!! i think i might attempt to try it when i get home!! yyea i would LOVE LOVE LOVE if you did a tutorial on this!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 15, 2006)

I really like that. It's gorgeous!


----------



## odessa (Mar 15, 2006)

Please I beg you can you please do a tutorial of this look, because I tried it and it does not even come close to what you look like. How do yo do your corners? How do you get the Rose to stay on without it falling off when you apply it?


----------



## shadowprincess (Mar 15, 2006)

totally gorgeous! love this!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey What do you use as a base for your eyeshadow??


Edit:  Sorry I can't read.


----------



## GlamDazzled (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prsfynestmami* 
_Hey What do you use as a base for your eyeshadow??_

 

I asked already, it's on page 3.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 16, 2006)

pretty


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 16, 2006)

pretty


----------



## DJNina (Mar 16, 2006)

This is just AWESOME!!!!


----------



## MacLover (Mar 18, 2006)

Beautiful!  You have Amazing eyes!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 19, 2006)

Entirely too pretty for your own good... your eyes are fantastic... and that skill just blew me away.. I can't wait to get that good someday... *maybe*... I'm crossing my fingers =)


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Mar 19, 2006)

Dang that's hella hot.


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 26, 2006)

wow this is gorgeous. which clinique mascara do you use?


----------



## xiahe (Mar 26, 2006)

whoa!!!!  i LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!  ♥♥♥


----------



## lily (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gogo7227* 
_you know I am from KSA ican not show you my holl face SOOOORRRRRY_

 


you can's show your whole face but you can lie,,, right?

Am just having a heart attack of how LIER that girl is ITS NOT HER WORK its other girl's work and the other girl is from United Arab Emirates not from Saudi Arabia

Am speechless I've never thought there is such a liar exist in this world


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 31, 2006)

yeah ive seen those pictures out and about too...


----------



## widerlet (Mar 31, 2006)

mashallah!! This is amazing!!


----------



## hundove (Mar 31, 2006)

Love the way oyu did it! Could you teach us how you did it and where did you put each eyeshadow in which part of eyelid? thx


----------



## VertDeGris (Apr 1, 2006)

Gorgeous. I never thought of includding rose pigment for smoky eyes. Thx for the idea


----------



## Bianca (Apr 1, 2006)

Stunning!!!


----------



## bambieyez06 (Apr 1, 2006)

I love Glitter!! its so fairylike.. and purrttyyyy!!

Love it!!! Love it!! Love it!!


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Apr 2, 2006)

*I've seen the PINKYLICOUS's work somewhere' cant recall*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lily* 
_you can's show your whole face but you can lie,,, right?

Am just having a heart attack of how LIER that girl is ITS NOT HER WORK its other girl's work and the other girl is from United Arab Emirates not from Saudi Arabia

Am speechless I've never thought there is such a liar exist in this world_

 
Lily, you are right. 
Definitely not GOGO's work at all. She just lied. I've seen all the same tutorial from somewhere before (can't recall) and that girl id was pinkylicous. And all those pics on the other thread, like u said, were taken from Arabic forum (non English). Anyone who knows Arabic, can read that website www.seereen.com.


----------



## gilkelias (Apr 3, 2006)

Well, whoever did the makeup, it looks amazing.  I'm a sucker for smoky eyes, and this is probably one of the best I've seen.  Lovely!


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gilkelias* 
_Well, whoever did the makeup, it looks amazing.  I'm a sucker for smoky eyes, and this is probably one of the best I've seen.  Lovely!_

 
ok, it looks amazing i know, but i just dont like the idea of her, Gogo pretending/claiming that THAT WORKS belong to her or she did all of them when it is actually not. I have checked all the posts of Gogo on other threads (she claimed she's the makeup artist and did all those photos) and i asked my Lebanese arabic speaking friends to check out all of those pictures on some arabic websites. Those pics belong to a real makeup artist from Lebanon/Kuwait if i remember correctly. It's all about principle to me. 

To Gogo, الكذاب! sorry, but....i dont like liars. This site is mainly helping each others, not to lie and pretend to others.


----------



## snickrs (Apr 4, 2006)

that is flippin gorgeous i love it


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 4, 2006)

Beautiful


----------



## pinkypinky (Sep 10, 2006)

OMG thats my WORK !!!!! ur pethetic :S i mean it


----------



## sasse142 (Sep 10, 2006)

wow...dats beautiful!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

Love Love Love


----------



## Tonitra (Sep 10, 2006)

Erm...shouldn't there be a disclaimer added to the first post, or something? Or maybe have it removed, seeing as how this doesn't seem to be the original posters work? I just think it must be very frustrating to the artist who actually did this look, and misleading to those who click on the topic.


----------



## Wonder-Woman (Sep 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tonitra* 
_Erm...shouldn't there be a disclaimer added to the first post, or something? Or maybe have it removed, seeing as how this doesn't seem to be the original posters work? I just think it must be very frustrating to the artist who actually did this look, and misleading to those who click on the topic._

 
This person gogo7227 was called out for taking other peoples work and claiming it as her own.  Another member happened to be on here and saw the pics before and when she called her out about it she left the specktra board.


----------



## angeldust (Sep 11, 2006)

wow that sucks she ganks shit from other people, but it still its f**kin beautiful !!!! wowzas


----------



## MizzMAC (Sep 11, 2006)

edit my original post as I didn't realize she stole the look!


----------



## Shawna (Sep 11, 2006)

The staff is now investigating the theft of other peoples work.  Thanks to all who pointed it out to us.  I will leave this thread here for now until a resolution has been reached.  If you feel that your work has been used without your permission,  could you please pm one of the modertators on the board with your concerns.  We do not tolerate theft at Specktra.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_The staff is now investigating the theft of other peoples work.  Thanks to all who pointed it out to us.  I will leave this thread here for now until a resolution has been reached.  If you feel that your work has been used without your permission,  could you please pm one of the modertators on the board with your concerns.  We do not tolerate theft at Specktra._

 
The person gogo7227 is not even on this board anymore.  Someone called her out in a tutorial that she said she did and was actually someone else's tutorial from another board.


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 11, 2006)

Hott!!


----------



## TESSAISDANK (Sep 11, 2006)

what happened..?


----------

